# Prime Gum Rubber



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just picked up a roll of what looks like the best piece of Pure Gum rubber I ever saw. Stuff looks serious. Very shiny-smooth both sides ( which is what you want in any rubber-less chance of tears and smooth surface means less marks,depressions and other inconsistencies on the rubber which will cause premature wear) It's 1/16" thick-no sun marks-no stiff areas,slightly lighter then the usual tan color. Cut 2 straps from it -1/2" wide and just did a pull back test and the stuff returns about as fast as any rubber I've tried- I'm liking that! Get a chance, I'll get the Chrony out and test it against a few other variations of Gum I have. Love trying out new materials,whether leather, wood, or anything else that we can use for slingshots! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see the results!
I love GR


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, really looking forward to seeing your take on it.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

thats great news i was just about to order some fresh 5/8 gum band sets this week


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good to hear let us know the results


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i just realized, ive never shot with gum rubber







. someday ...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Darrell just gifted me six bands o gum rubber. I put a set on that neat shooter I got from Rockslinger Jim. Haven't pouched it yet, but tomorrow looks promising.
Can't wait to see your chrony results. They are mean and snappier than a hot turtle, but harder to draw than bands of similar size. Time will tell the draw to power ratio.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I love gum rubber for shooting heavy stuff


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> I love gum rubber for shooting heavy stuff


Like lead? I have some musket balls. (go ahead)


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Like big rocks and 5/8 lead sinkers


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Darrell just gifted me six bands o gum rubber. I put a set on that neat shooter I got from Rockslinger Jim. Haven't pouched it yet, but tomorrow looks promising.
> Can't wait to see your chrony results. They are mean and snappier than a hot turtle, but harder to draw than bands of similar size. Time will tell the draw to power ratio.


*Gum Rubber is on the slow side and that is why some can shoot rocks real good with them like Rufus did.*


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a little video I did this afternoon testing that new Gum Rubber I got. I like it. I think because of the texture, being very smooth and slick ,the lasting qualities should be good too. Always nice to get some new rubber to try-check it out! Flatband


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Real shiny!
Here's mine. Also shot today. I tested it on a full can o soup and a giant marble. Must be some kind of record for gum rubber testing. WEIRD!




Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Everybody is going Gummy today-COOL! Flatband


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is this the stuff I just got from you kind dgui!?!?!?!


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

I bought some natural gum rubber 1/16" thick from a local dealer and cut some bands 1/2" wide and 8" long I tied them up to my slingshot and the pull was very heavy with not much speed. Is there something im missing ?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

GoodShot said:


> I bought some natural gum rubber 1/16" thick from a local dealer and cut some bands 1/2" wide and 8" long I tied them up to my slingshot and the pull was very heavy with not much speed. Is there something im missing ?


Try tapering it and cut them longer... around 10-12". Or just try the 1/2" at 10-12".


----------

